# Preamplificador NE5532



## HernanSantaFe (Feb 5, 2007)

Encontre por ahi en la red que se puede hacer un preamplificador usando un Amplificador Operacional NE5532, aunque no encontre circuitos. Lo unico que necesito es un buen pre, para controlar volumen, agudos y graves pero que sea de tamaño reducido. Habia un integrado de Phillips, 1524 creo que era pero no me gusto como funciono, creo que este funciona mejor. Si alguien tiene el circuito porfa paselo!


----------



## bachi (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola, aquí te envío un circuito con el integrado TL 072 y tambien la hoja de datos del integrado para que compares con el NE5532.
Saludos


----------



## bachi (Feb 8, 2007)

Aquí están las hojas de datos.


----------



## bachi (Feb 8, 2007)

Aquí otra


----------



## aguilucho2008 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola, fijate en este circuito con el ne5532 que es un pre riaa. Quizaquiza te sirva, lo saque de  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/preriaa/index.htm 

SAludos


----------



## eloso (Ago 2, 2011)

bachi dijo:


> Hola, aquí te envío un circuito con el integrado TL 072 y tambien la hoja de datos del integrado para que compares con el NE5532.
> Saludos




cual es el rango de frecuencia de este amplificador? 
como le le agregaria el control de tono para los medios?, ya que veo que solo tiene para bass y treble


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2011)

eloso dijo:


> cual es el rango de frecuencia de este amplificador?
> como le le agregaria el control de tono para los medios?, ya que veo que solo tiene para bass y treble



¿ Y por que no *buscas en el Foro* un control de tono de 3 etapas (Graves, Medios y Agudos) ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

eloso dijo:


> cual es el rango de frecuencia de este amplificador?
> como le le agregaria el control de tono para los medios?, ya que veo que solo tiene para bass y treble



Tu pregunta al rango de frecuencia esta ampliamente respondida en la hoja de datos, porque no te tomas el trabajo de bajarla? pones TL072 datasheet en google y podras bajar el pdf correspondiente, haces lo propio con el NE5532 y ya tiene las hojas de datos de ambos, solo te anticipo que el segunod es muy superior al primero

y por lo otro hace lo que te indico fogonazo


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 13, 2011)

saludos a todos, disculpen la intromision, a proposito del tema deseo solicitar a los que saben de esto ayuda con este tema: ensamble este pequeno circuito y al conectarlo a un ampli de potencia logro escuchar el sonido de la amplificacion que produce el circuito por mi ensamblado, pero no logro hacer que se escuche lo que hablo por el microfono. Probe micros dinamicos y electrets y nada..podrian decirme si ven algo mal en el diseno del circuito? de nor asi debo estar haciendo algo mal...saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Ese esquema "parece ser" para microfono dinámico, pero para un electret definitivamente no es. Para empezar, cambiá a R2 por una de 100K y probá otra vez.

PD: Funciona el micrófono que has usado??????


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2011)

Claro como dice Ezavalla funciona el mic? y por otro lado habira que ver de que equipo se trata, y cual es su sensibildad de entrada, un mic denámico de 50k entrega aprox 50mV por la ganancia de 22 da 1.1V lo cual no esta mal, pero hay otros que tan solo dan 2 a5 mV y son de menor impedancia en tal caso ya no tendermos 1.1V entre 44mV y 110mV los cuales  pueden ser bastante poco para exitar el amplificador.


Por otro lado en lugar de poner la entrada no inversora directamente al divisor resistivo pondira de la entrada no inverora a dicho divisr una R de 47K 

proba como te dijo ezavalla  cambiando la R de 22K a 100K asi aumentas la ganancia de 22 a 100 casi 5 veces más que la que tens actualmente


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola, ezavalla, gracias por tu ayuda, voy a cambiar esa resistencia y veo a ver que pasa...sabes que probe con 1 microfono dinamico que estoy seguro que funciona, pero antes de nada voy a probar el microfono de nuevo en mi mixer y ver que en efecto esta funcionando...sabes que en verdad escucho lo que a mis oidos parece ruido de fondo o algo asi del pre cuando lo conecto a la etapa de amplificacion...amigo ezavalla, estoy recordando que mis microfonos son de conector de tres pines, vaya, son xlr o de cannon conector...esos son de baja impedancia,es asi?solo estoy conectando la tierra y el pi de senal positiva del micro, ya que este circuito solo me muestra 2 puntos para entrar con el micro al circuito, podri ser por eso que no se oye nada? que opinas si trato de probarlo con un micro de salida jack de un cuarto de pulgada,manana compro uno baratito si crees que podri ser por ahi mi falla con este circuito...gracias por tu ayuda y tu valioso tiempo...

hola pandacba, gracias por tu mensaje, paso a ver con atencion lo que comentas, creo que podria ser por lo de la cuestion del tipo de microfono empleado, voy a seguir con atencion sus sugerencias...te comento que debo leer mas del asunto, estudie un poquito de electronica basica en mi juventud pero en realidad es poco lo que recuerdo, pero he estado leyendolos ultimos dias acerca del tema de preamps con ic,s y creo saber el porque de la idea de cambiar por una resistencia mas alta como sugiere ezavalla...por otra parte este preamp lo quiero construir por simple curiosidad, tengo un homestudio y como soy curioso cosa que compro cosa que destapo solo para verla por dentro, y me di cuenta que un preamp de la marca trident series 80 trae en el pre ics tl071 y la verdad me gusta mucho su sonido, aun comparado contra un clon de un neve de gama alta que tengo y el trident tiene bien poquitos componentes en la seccion del preamp, en la seccion del eq las cosas se ponen mas complejas, pero aun asi se ven relativamente sencillos. Y la idea es ver si puedo armar un preamp con el tl071 parecido al diseno del trident y ver como suena.Tengo tambien un par de modulos de la marca Neotek que tambien se oyen bastante bien y...tambien estan armados con tls 074 y estos traen todavia menos componentes que el trident, tanto en el eq como en el preamp y la verdad me sorprende ver que minimalisticamente estan armados y que bien suenan,,,por ahi va mi inquietud....saludos...

abusando de su amabilidad...tengo un problema con los neotek...recien los puse en una cajita y les hice sus conexiones y todo, y el detalle es que tienen ganancia en exceso, aun poniendo el pot de gain al minimo me satura en los pasajes fuertes de voz y si es el redoblante de la bateria pues se saturan casi en cada golpe del redoblante, me marca la saturacion en un led que traen los modulos y el convertidor analogo-digital me lo confirma, asi que no los puedo usar, ya que debo atenuar de algun modo la ganancia de estos modulos...creen que seria posible poner un resistor variable en los puntos donde se controla la ganancia de los tl074? serian de un valor entre el que tiene la resistencia actual y de ahi hacia abajo...podria ser asi?vi en un sitio de internet que a estos modulos cuando los quitan de la consola para enrrackarlos individualmente convierten en atenuador un pot que era para otra cosa cuando los modulos estaban en la consola puestos, y que al quitarlos ese por ya no es necesario y lo convierten en el atenuador de entrada...gracias por su valioso tiempo...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2011)

Si tenes un esquema ayudaria más para darte una indicación, pero digamos que podes poner en la entrada un porte de 50k log, el cursor hacila la entrada el extremo del pote que queda unido cuñando giras todo a la izquierda a masa, y el opuesto a la entrada


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 14, 2011)

seguire intentando conseguir un esquema (acerca del problema con la ganancia excesiva) y estoyseguro con su ayuda poder resolverlo...mas tarde pondre en practica sus consejos en cuanto al pre de microfono con tl071...gracias por su valioso tiempo...saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2011)

Si colocas el pote en la entrada como te dijje compensaras el tema de la ganancia, por otro lado seria mejor reducirla, si tuvieramos el circuito podriamos indicarte como hacerlo, tal vez si subes algunas fotos en que podamos ver podriamos darte alguna indicacion


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 14, 2011)

Abusando de su amabilidad...voy a poner a la brevedad unas fotos de los modulos neotek, que son los que tienen la ganancia excesivamente alta,tratare que se vea todo lo mejor posible, ya que traen poquitas piezas. La verdad me interesa mucho solucionar este problema ya que tengo la posibilidad de hacerme de cuatro modulos mas y deben teer el msmo problema pues se quitaron de la misma consola...si me queda energia subo las fotos hoy mismo...voy a trabajar en mi estudio unas horas con un cliente...si, aun en domingo,.es lo malo de ser pobre...saludos y les agradezco su valiosa ayuda....


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 18, 2011)

Saludos, de nuevo yo...estoy probando los canales de una consola marca neotek, de uso en estudio de grabacion, son seis modulos sueltos, los que tengo la intencion de poner en un rack y asi poder usarlos. Me he encontrado con que solo uno de los modulos tiene su nivel de ruido, digamos "normal" y los demas tienen una cantidad apreciable de ruido, como ruido de hiss, pero otros tienen inclusive un ruido diferente en cierta manera al hiss,..total, si pudieran orientarme, se supone que estos modulos necesitan un "recapping", o sea cambiar todos ls caps electroliticos por nuevos y he leido en la red que esto podria solucionar el problema del ruido. La pregunta: podria haber otras causas de ese ruido en los modulos? Estos aparatos al parecer se fabricaron por ahi a principios de los 80s y la verdad tengo miedito de que el recapeo, de por si untrabajo largo y tedioso, no solucione la cuestion del ruido, y yo me quede con mis modulos en el estado que estan, que no me permite usarlos y menos para emplearlos en mis grabaciones...gracias y disculpen el abuso


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

A ver si entendi, sacaste los modulos de la consola,  de ser asi, tenes que ver que las puestas a masa sea la correcta, muchas veces el ruido se produce por captar señales que estan el el aire por una falta de masa de por ejemplo los potenciometros de volumen, ganancia etc, tambien las entradas, o por que cables pasan por donde no deben o estan colocados en lugares indebidos haciendo que por la masa de la placa circule corriente.

Como todo es en el aire es solo un posibilidad, lo correcto seria que para poder ayudarte en cierne, subas fotos de tus placas y algun diagrama de como has efectuado dicho coneccionado


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 19, 2011)

Gracias,pandacba,tienes razon, los canales estan sin caja porque me los dieron sueltos y yo los estoy probando asi sin sus respctivos racks. Lo curioso es que uno de ellos se oye muy bien, sin ruidos de ningun tipo. Por otra parte, traen ya conectadas las entradas mic y line y la salida directa que va a grabacion y a monitoreo, yo solo estoy cone tandoles mi fuente de + 18 y  - 18 y masa y es todo, no tienen gabinete o rack, estan en el aire. Mas tarde pongo fotos aprovechando tu amable disposicion para aconsejarme en este asunto. Por otra parte, estos mic pres tienen como 35 a 40 anos de antiguedad y nunca han sido recapeados,, me aseguran que el ruido que hacen pueden ser los electroliticos que de seguro con esos anos de uso ya no sirven...gracias de nuevo y mas tarde subo fotos de los modulos...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

Te comento, si son fabricados en los 80's y sobre todo son siemens , no creo que el problema sean los capacitores, yo tengo muchos equipos funcionando de esa epoca y los capacitores, estan en perfecto estado, solo he tenido que cambiar unos pocos, y en general porque eran de marca desconocida y asi y todo duraron más de 20 años, los de hoy en dia, no duran ni parecido, tendrias que tener o un medidor de capacidad o un ESR meter, ya que son muy eficientes para detectar capacitores con prloblemas.

Espero esas fotos


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola, te comento que los capacitores son nichicon...tomo las fotos en un momento...me dieron oportunidad de resolver hasta el lunes si me quedo con los modulos, y pues si me interesan, cada par de modulos cuestan en estados unidos 1300 dlls ya enracados y funcionando al cien, a mi costarian el equivalente a 150 dlls cada uno...voy a lo de las fotos...saludos

Hola de nuevo...ya tengo las fotos pero estan en una resolucion o tamanio mayor al que permite el sistema del foro para adjuntos y , la verdad me gustaria mucho las vieras en su tamano original, ya que sospecho que hay detalles que pueden decirte mucho visualmente acerca del estado de los modulos...sabes de alguna forma de hacertelas llegar en su resolucion original? si no con gusto las cambio de tamano para que me des tu opinion acerca del asunto...gracias mil...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Hace lo siguiente para no perder la resolución, con el win rar comprimilas, en partes como máximo de 2mb y subilas, si no estas familiarizado con el winrar decime ya que es bastante fácil de utilizar y te indico los pasos


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 20, 2011)

Muy bien, voy a lo del winrar, creo lopuedo resolver,...regreso,gracias...


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 20, 2011)

aqui estan parte de la fotos...subo mas en un momento...gracias

mas fotos...faltan 3 mas...

mas fotos...si pudiera hacer funcionar bien uno solo de los tres modulos que tienen ruido, con eso me sale bien el trato, aunque 2 no pudiera hacerlos funcionar...espero comentarios...gracias mil...


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, amigo pandacba, sabes que los modulos traen un switch para dejar fuera el equalizador y me di cuenta que si saco el eq de la cadena del audio la senal sale completamente limpia, o sea que el preampli solo sin el eq se oye perfectamente limpio y supongo tiene los mismos condensadores que el resto del modulo, vaya, igual de viejos..me eztoy temiendo sean los pots del equa la causa del ruido.Si miras las fotos veras lo que parecen residuos de algun limpiador, estos modulos estaban de hecho abandonados, y sospecho les pusieron algun limpiador para mostrarselos "limpios" a algun posible comprador y quiza ahi se acabaron de danar ls pots del eq. No se si seria factible adaptar pots nuevos del mismo valor aunque no vayan empotrados en la tablilla,tableta o board o como se diga...en fin, a ver que opinion me das...saludos...


----------

